# built a Mason Bee condo :)



## BorderBee (May 5, 2010)

Looks good! Very similar to the ones I just built for this year too. I will have to get pictures up ASAP. One question though, The picture sizes may be deceptive, but isn't that all 1x board and not 2x? I used 1x6 and 1x10 pine board in mine, which looks very similar and just thought I'd ask.


----------



## Renthorin (Feb 13, 2011)

Nope. Definitely 2x. Has funky rounded edges which might make it look different.


----------



## BorderBee (May 5, 2010)

Here is a picture of the two homes I built and put out this year. They shots aren't the greatest as they were already hung up and it was a stretch to get the pictures. Next time I'll remember to take the photos before I hang them 

They are made from 1x6 pine boards that can be replaced. Box is made from 1x10 board trimmed and cut as needed. Holed are 7/16" drilled out to 5 1/2" deep with cardboard tubes and paper straw liners inserted in the holes. Each board has 5 holes spaced 1" apart, the board being 1x6 means 3/4" spacing the other direction. Each box holds 10 board so 50 tubes, I have two out this year and working on a few extras. I also added a small strip on the one side to securely hold the 10 drilled boards firmly in place just to be safe.

Hmmm, guess I need to find somewhere to host my pics. I will come back and edit shortly :doh:


----------



## woodinvilledave (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice work!

you might want to consider drilling some smaller holed boards for May/June bees. depending on where you live, there are other mason bees that will nest in holes.


----------



## BorderBee (May 5, 2010)

BorderBee said:


> Here is a picture of the two homes I built and put out this year. They shots aren't the greatest as they were already hung up and it was a stretch to get the pictures. Next time I'll remember to take the photos before I hang them
> 
> They are made from 1x6 pine boards that can be replaced. Box is made from 1x10 board trimmed and cut as needed. Holed are 7/16" drilled out to 5 1/2" deep with cardboard tubes and paper straw liners inserted in the holes. Each board has 5 holes spaced 1" apart, the board being 1x6 means 3/4" spacing the other direction. Each box holds 10 board so 50 tubes, I have two out this year and working on a few extras. I also added a small strip on the one side to securely hold the 10 drilled boards firmly in place just to be safe.
> 
> Hmmm, guess I need to find somewhere to host my pics. I will come back and edit shortly :doh:


Okay finally had time to upload to a hosting site... Lets see if these work... My houses for the 2011 bees:


----------



## Renthorin (Feb 13, 2011)

wow! Very nicely built. I need you drill holes for my houses. I was all over the place 

Where did you get your straws?


----------



## BorderBee (May 5, 2010)

I was lucky enough to have my father in-laws drill press to help me with the holes. I can't imagine doing it with a hand drill, so good for you!

The tubes and straws are from a local store here, but sold by Knox Cellars (http://knoxcellars.com). I like their setup with the plastic plugs on the ends of tubes and the thin white paper straw for easy removal and re-use of the larger cardboard tube.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Dave at Crownbees.com sells nice straws with liners too:
http://www.crownbees.com/


----------

